# Bmw 735i 1986



## Rahmanmmr (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi folks need help to get some idea about what to check when you buying a classic 1986 735i.if it's road worthy how much would be the selling price? overall clean in and out.has issues with brakes and power steering as mentioned to sell post by seller.
Looking for some advice thanks in advance .


----------



## Pauldoe (Nov 18, 2010)

__





Shogun's Repair Guides for BMW Seven Series


Shogun's Tips and Tricks is a site for BMW fans, mechanics, and enthusiasts, a valuable source of information and data for learning about, troubleshooting and repairing your BMW, researching BMW E32 7-series, 728, 735, 740, 745, 750.




twrite.org




Buying guide in here somewhere and links


----------

